# My Baby Girl. Still unknown breed.



## Blizeek (Jan 14, 2014)

I adopted her at 8 weeks old and she is now 4 months. Her name is Dakota. The woman I adopted her from said she was a Malti-poo because she was found in a box with her sister who is a apricot poodle. But I do not think shes Malti-poo. I have been told she looks like Italian Greyhound and Mini Aussie. I know she is super cute.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She could be a malti-poo, but to me she looks like a jack mix similar to this dog: 
(was being dog-sat by my mother in law, her name is Tasha)


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

No real clue (she is adorable!!!!)... maybe a touch of chi- sheltie?....


----------



## Blizeek (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you Max. Someone has said they see jack mix in her but first time for chi- sheltie. I want to do a genetics test but I have read mixed reviews on the ones you swab then mail in. I want to look into doing a test by blood. Here are 2 more pics of her.

This was last week.









This one was taken at the beginning of last month. Lol, she hated the shirt.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe a JRT x Chi. She is cute whatever she is.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Whatever she is, she's adorable! Love those big perky ears!!!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

She's so adorable.

I'd say Chi X Sheltie, but I also see Papillon for some reason.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I see JRT x Mini poodle!

So cute!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww that face!!! Love her little spots


----------



## minandbugsmom (Jan 30, 2014)

She looks part Italian Greyhound to me! I have an IG and those legs are undeniable. She also has IG eyes.


----------



## Daisy2011 (Jan 9, 2014)

Awww! How cute! Whatever breed she might be she looks like a darling!


----------



## Blizeek (Jan 14, 2014)

Here are some updated pictures.. See looks part cow with these spots on her tummy 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's the cutest thing! Omg that tummy!!!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

She is absolutely adorable!!!

I'm seeing chinese crested, to be honest (not all of them are hairless, and a mix wouldnt necessarily be hairless either)
Have a look at this picture to compare.
Jack Russell and chi seems likely too


----------

